# Western Styles List



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 21, 2002)

Check out this list of western martial art styles! If you Have any Ideas, requests,or additions, Just Post them on this thread and I'll put them in as soon as possible. :asian: 


America
American Freestyle Karate
Koo Self Defense
Mu Tau
American Boxing
Catch-as-Can wrestling
Brazil
Brazilian Jujitsu
Taiyando
Capoeira
Batuque
Makulele
Luta Livre
Panmo
Lucha Libre
France 
Savate 
Guam 
San Jitsu
Hawaii 
Kajukenbo
Lima Lama
Lua 
India 
Gatka
Shaolin Chuan Fa
Israel 
Krav Maga 
Algeria 
El Matreg
Angola 
Basula
Gabetula 
Ngolo
Njinga
Congo 
Gwindulumutu
Kipura
Egypt 
Kemet Mariama
Kuta/Hikuta
Naboot 
Sebekkha
Tahteeb
Eritrea 
Testa 
Ethiopia 
Donga Stick Fighting
Dula Maketa
Re Efi Areh Ehsee
Gambia 
Borreh
Ghana 
Naban
Morocco 
Maratabeen
Nigeria 
Dambe 
Gidigbo
Igba Magba
Korokoro
Senegal 
Beri
Bore
Dioula
Laamb
Noboro
Olva
South Africa 
Impi/Zulu Impi
Musangawa
Sudan 
Nuba Stick Fighting
Toubata
Suriname 
Sousa 
Togo 
Evala
Zvaha
Australia 
Koonomon Yogip Baip
Pou Taiaha
New Zealand 
Mau
Mau Rakau
Pahi a Mau Mau
Tueiatanga
Italy 
Arte Del abbracciare
Arte Della Daga
Bastone
Sistrumpa
Cimento
Novascrimia
Pugilatis cestis
Scherma
Giocco Stretto
Presse Marozzo
Venezuela 
Garrote Larrense
Sanjal
Broma
Argentina 
Esgrima Criolla
Greece 
Pankration
Austria 
Schwingen
Germany 
Dolchfechtan
Ringen am Schwert
Kampfringen
Worstel-Kon
England 
Cornish Wrestling


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2002)

How about adding the native country with each of them?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 21, 2002)

What do you mean by "Western" styles?

I'm thinking of Americas (North/south/central), I'm not thinking of Europe.

Savate is French (I think), Krav Magra was made by a Czeclaslavacian (sp) guy for the Isreali Military, if I'm not mistaken. I thought Lima-lima was associated with Filipino styles.

I don't know...just curious.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *I'm thinking of Americas (North/south/central), I'm not thinking of Europe.*



It would definitely include Europe.



> *
> I thought Lima-lima was associated with Filipino styles. *



Polynesian I think.


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 21, 2002)

Correct! Hawaiian to be specific.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 21, 2002)

I was thinking "Kuntaw Lima-lima" OOPS!


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

there are martial arts styles that can be called americans.
Most of these styles have somehow of a foreign influence, in the southern states for example there were alot fo capoeira-like forms imported from the african slaves and the creol people
some of these are:

- trip and flip (or leg wrestling)
- Jailhouse rock ( more research must be done on this one)
- kalenda

some claim to have knowledge in native american martial arts system but personally i'm still scheptical about the nature of these system, i interviewed some cherokee in oklahoma, non of them knew what i was talking about.  Don't forget there are also hundreds of japanese, korean, chinese, european-american martial arts and weapon systems ..technically I'd even called Jeet kune do an american style, bruce lee was chinese but he did codify this system in usa, and the same goes for "kupikana ngumi and Mishindi Vita saana which are african-american martial arts.  Furthermore there are some north american fighting systems with weapons using the bowie knife or the "arkansas toothpick, and what about military systems like "americam combatives? There is alot of research to be done on the subject but i'm sure there are alot of fighting systems in usa I'll see if i can hook you guys up with some links


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 23, 2002)

This style is also known as _"51 Hands"_ based on the hand use of the art.


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *This style is also known as "51 Hands" based on the hand use of the art. *




yes and If I remember correctly there are difference between the west coast jailhouse (51 hands) and the east coast one.  I tella ya researching the roots of certain styles can get frustrating sometimes


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 23, 2002)

The problem is that the guys practicing this style are usually *IN* jail. Ha! Which makes them only slightly less reputable that most regular martial artists.


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *The problem is that the guys practicing this style are usually IN jail. Ha! Which makes them only slightly less reputable that most regular martial artists. *




lol imagine a jail dojo?


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 23, 2002)

As far as I know people in jail are not allowed to practice martial arts.

I could be wrong though. It's been known to happen.


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 23, 2002)

well let's be realistic, how much martial arts can really help you in jail?  You might knock someone out one day, and get stabbed the day after out of nowhere, nobody is going to give you a break in jail just because you know martial arts, actually the complete opposite. Plus have you seen the size of some of these deteinees? the only way to knock these people out is with a semi.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey, this may be an impossible question to answer, but do you know of any schools of Savate in Canada? I've been interested in it for years, but I've never found any schools from the style. Ever. 

Any help would be nice... if nothing else, a place where I can look it up and learn a bit about the style would be nice!

Thanks!

Cliarlaoch


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2002)

You might check at JKD schools--they often do either some Muay Thai or some Savate.

You might also ask at the Yahoo! forum linked from here.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 24, 2002)

By todays standards the styles listed are considered traditional. With all of the new systems coming up the list would never be complete. The question is what qualifies a new system. Theres no question whether some are created for financial gains but the theres no doubt that a lot are effective and its not fair to put an effective modern system with a traditional system that dosen't recognize it. I praise you for tryin".


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 13, 2003)

> As far as I know people in jail are not allowed to practice martial arts.



Actually the truth is exactly the opposite.  We cannot stop them by rule or prevent them in practice.  We can step in if it gets out of hand such as takedowns, ground fighting etc for their own safety but otherwise no.  They teach each other how to box for example.  But far worse than that they teach other disarming techniques i.e. how to disarm a police officer.  They teach each other how to prevent searches or cuffing.  In my D.T. class that I teach to Police/Corrections recruits in the Academy I show a film of prisoners in D.O.C. teaching each other edged weapon techniques using tooth brushes.  

The Bg's of today have far more access to techniques & tactics than at anytime in the past.  Not all inmates participate in these 'training' sessions, but it is a dangerous minority.

I recall specifically two instances of trained professionals.  First was a W/M who fought a B/M in the dayroom of a pod.  The W/M happened to be a semi-pro boxer on the outside.  The B/M looked afterwards like he had a bat taken to his face.  Second, a very small A/M took on 6 other I/M's in the pod who were trying to muscle him out of his meal.  Officers responding said the A/M took out all 6 within seconds and then simply went into his cell and laid down to take a nap.  They said it was the darndest thing they ever saw  

I have some systems for your list;

America -
Way no Michi Ryu
Dean Moo Kwon Do
Zhao Dai Wei

Russia - 
Agni Kempo

Iran - 
Agni kickboxing

Take care.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 14, 2003)

> In my D.T. class that I teach to Police/Corrections recruits in the Academy I show a film of prisoners in D.O.C. teaching each other edged weapon techniques using tooth brushes.



I've worked with LEO on occasion as well, and I've seen the police training video your refering to ("Surviving edged weapons," or something like that). Anyways, I distinctly remember that the people practicing the knife techniques w/ the toothbrush also had look-outs for guards, as they were attempting to practice in "secret." This makes me think that there is a line that is drawn for MA training. I might be able to practice forms, for instance, but I would think if I were to practice knife partner work (like in FMA), then I might get in trouble if I were in jail. There is still that element of "Threat" that allows an officer to stop a bahavior if it threatens, or could lead to potential harm. The element of "threat" is the reason why I can't walk down the street with a shot gun on my shoulder, even though it's not concealed, and I'm not pointing it at anyone.

Anyways, I'm not a LEO, so I don't know for sure, and I haven't really had the opportunity to ask a LEO recently. I am just having doubts about the scope of their practice. Maybe it's different in different states, but I know that in Michigan that this element of threat might be a limitation. What do you think?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2003)

I saw a handcuffing class outdoors this past week--police training I believe.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2003)

Someone suggested that there is a traditional Finnish knife-fighting system called _kas-pin_.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 15, 2003)

Don't forget Russia

Sambo
Systema
R.O.S.S.
Kadochnikov System
Skobar
Ukranian Boxing
"Ruknopashni Boi"
Buza

and a host of others that are too many for me to bother trying to list. You can see a big list over on the RMAx.tv site though.

Arthur


----------



## jellyman (Feb 16, 2003)

> This style is also known as "51 Hands"



That's 52 hand blocks.

From what I hear, it's developed from the street, not jail. It's an empty hand style.

Forum brother Stickgrappler has probably _the_ most authoritative articles on the subject available for free on the web.

his site : 
http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/

the portion specific to 52 handblocks/jailhouse rock :

http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/52/52.html

check it out, some of the moves remind me of systema, so it's not hard for me to believe it could be used in jail.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jellyman _
> *his site :
> http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/
> *



Yes, there's definitely a lot of good stuff here.


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 20, 2003)

Paul,

D.O.C. might have different regulations than does County facilities.  We could write a disciplinary report but that is not an actual charge.  Another possibility is to 'red dot' the individual which means they are in handcuffs & shackles any time they are outside their one-man cell.  

We can also prevent 'horse-play' if it gets out of hand.  But as far as County/Municipalities it's a touch gray area.  We don't want to violate their 'rights'  

I know the video your refering to and it is 'Surviving Edged Weapons'.  I think they were posting look outs not so much for what they were doing as with what they were using.  Inmates are not permitted to take items out into a rec yard such as towels, toothbrushes etc.  At least the ones I am familar with.  And of course their perception that what they were doing was against a rule.  It is wrong but actually stopping it is altogether a different story unfortunately.

arnisador,

From what I have been told, Agni is a Sanskript word from the Persian area.  It's exact meaning I'm not sure but it seems to reflect some type of fighting philosophy.


----------



## pesilat (Feb 20, 2003)

I think the Hawaiian one is "Lima Lama"

Depends on how you classify where an art is from.

I'd classify Jun Fan/JKD as an American art. It was developed in America by an American citizen.

Mike


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 26, 2003)

You can add Mya Ryu Jitsu


----------



## Humble artist (Mar 31, 2003)

Yes,there is a Finnish style kas-pin but it also includes plenty of unarmed military oriented fighting.
Add "kalaripayit" to India.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 9, 2003)

mr long

you posted that native martial arts of australia and new zealand


Australia 
Koonomon Yogip Baip
Pou Taiaha
New Zealand 
Mau
Mau Rakau
Pahi a Mau Mau
Tueiatanga


where did you get this information??? do these styles still exist???

iam interested in researching this also

terry


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 21, 2003)

What is the criteria for "western"?  Isn't India considered part of Asia?  What of Australia?  Are we talking geography or "ruling" countries?  Even if it is based on which imperialist dog runs the place, I think India is independent of England now isn't it?  Which brings us back to geography.

Side note:  When I lived in Cairo (Egypt, not Kentucky), I had an opportunity to play at a little Sebekkah.  It is a grappling art and I remember distinctly that the movements used so much waist power to execute that I was sore in the middle even after I returned to the states.

geoffrey


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Turkish wrestling may not qualify as Western but in any event:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2003/07/10/SP265658.DTL



> Every summer, hundreds of Turkish men wearing only long leather shorts pour olive oil over each other's backs, arms and legs. Then they wrestle for 40 minutes, plus a 10-minute extra session if necessary, often in 100-degree heat.
> 
> It's sumo wrestling mixed with salad dressing.
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2003)

Ranggeln, the Austrian wrestling:
http://ejmas.com/jalt/jaltart_baxter_0102.htm


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2003)

Kurdish knife fighting:
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?&threadid=278395


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2003)

Knife Fighting book:
http://www.paladin-press.com/detail.aspx?ID=731


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't forget Shastar Vidyaa, The Sikh martial art from the punjab province (may be the same as gatka and kalaripayat but I don't know).

Also have you guys heard anything about the old swedish, norwegian, and icelandic style's.  I had read something about the old sword and sheild styles being similar in application to aikijusu, but I can't find the site.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.realfighting.com/0102/loriknrv.htm



> the three main styles of Sevillian knife fighting: Baratero, the basic style; Gitano, named for the gypsies that originated the style; and Sevillano, refined from fencing and considered the "cardinal art" of Sevillian Steel.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 16, 2004)

I am not an expert in this by any means, but I believe it's called "52 blocks". You would think this refers to 52 blocking movements, but apparently it's named for a neighbourhood 52 blocks in area. Google "stickgrappler" and you will find an awesome MA/SD archive site (I think it's like go.to/stickgrappler or something like that). Ol' sticky is an awesome resource.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 16, 2004)

http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/52/52.html

http://www.osmalandrosdemestretouro.bigstep.com/generic.html;$sessionid$YMJ4LRIAAAR2JWGIHUVXBMWYZA4S1PX0?pid=2


----------



## Franc0 (Mar 18, 2004)

I noticed on the 1st page there was a list of MA's with the system of "San Jitsu" listed under Guam. This art was developed by Frank Sanchez (from Guam) of the WHOFSC. A Silat & Arnis instructor friend, who lives in Guam, attempted to research San Jitsu since it was claimed to be the "Martial Art of Guam" and found not a single trace, reference or archive containing any info. He also asked several higher ranking instructors native to Guam about San Jitsu and they all replied the same, "Never heard of it".


----------



## Gilbey (Mar 18, 2004)

angrywhitepajamas said:
			
		

> Don't forget Shastar Vidyaa, The Sikh martial art from the punjab province (may be the same as gatka and kalaripayat but I don't know).
> 
> Also have you guys heard anything about the old swedish, norwegian, and icelandic style's. I had read something about the old sword and sheild styles being similar in application to aikijusu, but I can't find the site.


I'd have to say that a number of items on this list are not really "Western" in any geographical, or even cultural sense.

There is at least one modern art that claims to represent Viking fighting styles; it's called Stav, and I'm afraid that it is not very highly respected in HEMA/WMA circles.  

The real problem is that, apart from mentions of fighting in the Icelandic sagas of the 1200s and 1300s, there are no clear records of exactly how the Vikings fought - no detailed instructional manuals, etc.   People can make pretty good guesses based on later historical material and by training with close reconstructions of the weapons and armor, but no-one knows for sure.

On the other hand, the Icelandic wrestling style of Glima can be traced back to Viking unarmed combat, and it is still popular in Iceland today.

Gilbey


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Mar 18, 2004)

Gilbey said:
			
		

> I'd have to say that a number of items on this list are not really "Western" in any geographical, or even cultural sense.
> 
> There is at least one modern art that claims to represent Viking fighting styles; it's called Stav, and I'm afraid that it is not very highly respected in HEMA/WMA circles.
> 
> ...


Right... Stav is pretty sad.  Like some bizzare cross of I-Ching and Viking runes.  For a good laugh though, there's always Hank Reinhardt's Viking video.

Chris


----------



## Gilbey (Mar 18, 2004)

Christopher Umbs said:
			
		

> Right... Stav is pretty sad. Like some bizzare cross of I-Ching and Viking runes. For a good laugh though, there's always Hank Reinhardt's Viking video.
> 
> Chris


Even sadder was an offshoot called "Stavla" or something ... I remember they were trying to hire themselves out as a crack security team.  The mind boggles.

Haven't seen Reinhardt's video - what's the problem with it?

Gilbey


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 18, 2004)

I've always thought of boxing, the _*Sweet Science  * _ of pugilism, a true Western martial art. That said, I never understood why some practitioners of the Asian MAs don't consider boxing a martial art.  :idunno:


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Mar 19, 2004)

Gilbey said:
			
		

> Even sadder was an offshoot called "Stavla" or something ... I remember they were trying to hire themselves out as a crack security team. The mind boggles.
> 
> Haven't seen Reinhardt's video - what's the problem with it?
> 
> Gilbey


Well, first theres the entire concept of having a video on Viking style



Its quite hilarious with the typical stage combat sword and shield clash/bang style with a few kicks here and there, but the best part is when the Viking warrior knocks his opponent to the ground , stabs him in the stomach and stirs the blade around for a moment before spitting on him.


Chris


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Mar 19, 2004)

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> I've always thought of boxing, the _*Sweet Science *_of pugilism, a true Western martial art. That said, I never understood why some practitioners of the Asian MAs don't consider boxing a martial art. :idunno:


Because it doesn't really have a spiritual component and it's often done in a sport context.  Don't forget though, 'martial arts' is a western term (I think the first appearance of the phrase is in Chaucer - The Knights Tale) and simply means the arts of war.

Chris


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 20, 2004)

Christopher Umbs said:
			
		

> Because it doesn't really have a spiritual component and it's often done in a sport context.  Don't forget though, 'martial arts' is a western term (I think the first appearance of the phrase is in Chaucer - The Knights Tale) and simply means the arts of war.
> 
> Chris



True, and the art I practice, WTF sanctioned Taekwondo, is sport (Olympic) oriented. And, IMHO, it has become too commercial I might add. But I digress...  :idunno: 

Irrespective of the spiritual component, do not martial arts primarily involve physical combat? Is it's mostly about, ya-know, Mano-A-Mano, face to face scrapping? This is what boxing is to me. That's why I think it should be considered a MA.

However, even that's not a good qualifier, becacause the MAs also encompasses whomever has the biggest sword, katana, stick, nunchuck, staff, stick, bow or throwing star etc., etc. 

Irrespect of not having the Asian component, I would think that boxing should be considered a martial art. Remember, almost everyone's favorite MA practitioner _*Bruce*_ incorporated boxing into his JKD.

 :asian:


----------



## Thruster (Jun 1, 2004)

How about Wu Ying Tao  developed in the state of Orgeon during the 1960's 

http://www.wuyingtao.com


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 1, 2004)

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> True, and the art I practice, WTF sanctioned Taekwondo, is sport (Olympic) oriented. And, IMHO, it has become too commercial I might add. But I digress...  :idunno:
> 
> Irrespective of the spiritual component, do not martial arts primarily involve physical combat? Is it's mostly about, ya-know, Mano-A-Mano, face to face scrapping? This is what boxing is to me. That's why I think it should be considered a MA.
> 
> ...



I guess it depends on how you look at it.  I never renounce a boxer as a combatant, as they have some of the fastest hands i've seen, and most know how to take a pounding if they have to.  However, Boxers, along with most other systems today, break things down into angles of attack, angles of escape, lines of evasion, etc.  It's all numbers.  That's why we call them systems now.  They are no longer _arts_.  People at large (not speaking for everyone) don't train for the sake of training and continuing the art, but for physical fitness or self-defense.  It's become the science of war, not the art of war.  Martial Science (yes, go ahead with the obligatory "Bloodsport" references) seems like the appropriate term for things like boxing.

EDIT:  Let god, allah, buddah, or whatever being you believe in rain down fire and lightning upon the creator of UBBcode...  :rockets:


----------



## Bod (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for noting Cornish wrestling, though us Cornish don't quite consider ourselves English. Add Breton wrestling. That goes back at least 1500 years like Cornish Wrestling. They are distinctive because they are verifiable ancient British styles that use the jacket.

Also Norfolk Backhold wrestling is a distinctive style because of it's rules, i.e. hold the back at all times.

Boxing does have a philosophy. It is not overt but it is there in the background. The Greeks certainly had a whole spiritual component to their pugilistic arts.


----------



## DCM 27 (Oct 19, 2004)

After being out of the MA's for awhile I'm currently looking at a few local Boxing gyms. I know very little about Boxing but the conditioning involved looks very intensive. Add in sparring and being hit, Boxing appears to me as a truly realistic system of stand-up self defense. 

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I don't know:
What kinds of defensive moves are taught in Boxing?

My guess would be evading with good footwork, bobbing and weaving, etc. 
I'm just wondering if there is any punch blocking.

Thanks in advance, D.


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2006)

This thread is way too old so i'm pretty sure nobody is going to read this, but how about Jogo do Pau from Portugal. I've tried out a lot of styles and this is still one of my favorites.


----------



## samurai69 (May 23, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> This thread is way too old so i'm pretty sure nobody is going to read this, but how about Jogo do Pau from Portugal. I've tried out a lot of styles and this is still one of my favorites.


 
I have just started training in JDP here in portugal.......mainly short stick 

theres also the spanish stick arts and the andalucian knife stuff, also the irish kudgual (shileli - sp)


----------



## Nemesis (May 23, 2006)

The short stick is OK, but if you really want to have fun you should try the long stick. That way you can really feel the power and speed of the vara.


----------



## Dwight McLemore (May 25, 2006)

I'm not sure what you are doing with this list?  Is this a list of styles that have migrated to this continent?  Does this fall into the category of American Martial Arts? From the definition that I've been accostomed too (not necessarly THE one) The WMA has referred to those styles that came from the European continent and are still present in some form there and in this country.  Now some of these  Asian and Eastern styles, by rights are just as migratory as the European but I think we should classify them by their country of orgin makes for a cleaner organization to define who is doing exactly what. The cultural heritage is so very important when we study any martial activity.  Otherwise really interesting list and great effort, I'll be interested to see how this develops and the reaction you get.

My Best
Dwight


----------



## samurai69 (May 25, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> The short stick is OK, but if you really want to have fun you should try the long stick. That way you can really feel the power and speed of the vara.


 
I did one session of long stick ....with a different guy, yep i know what you mean


----------



## Robert Lee (May 29, 2006)

If you lookat any M/A it udjusted to meet the needs of the peop;le and country where it migrated to Now here in the west. We will call it THE U S A  then is not it time that those arts that have been brought here and trained here be consider a western way of doing those arts. As a rule the USA embraces all countries all races the most blended culture in the world So the M/A arts here did and have had to adapt to the people here. And every art is just a source. The person is there own way of doing.


----------

